# installation hp2540 impossible



## audrey509 (5 Février 2014)

bonjour, j'ai acheté mon macbook pro très récemment, ainsi qu'une imprimante hp deskjet 2540 all in one. j'essaye de l'installer mais je n'y arrive pas. je met le cd d'installation et arrivé a l'étape : configuration de l'appareil ca bloque. un message apparait : configuration de hp deskjet 2540 series...     nom : hp deskjet 2540 series , utiliser : HP DESKJET Ink Adavantage 2540 all-in-all   ca cherche mais jamais rien ne se passe... ca peut rester 3h comme ca , ca n'évolue jamais.
l'imprimante est compatible avec ios X et j'ai ios X sur mon macbook pro.
l'imprimante j'ai connecté l'imprimante en wifi et j'ai essayé également avec le fil usb
Est ce que quelqu'un peut m'aider ?

merci beaucoup


----------



## Karmalolo (5 Février 2014)

Laisse tomber le cd et télécharge les pilotes mis à jour le 21 janvier.

Téléchargements de pilotes et logiciels Imprimante tout-en-un HP Deskjet 2540 | Support HP®


----------

